# Cattleya grandis (syn L.)



## tomp (May 23, 2022)

For those who, like me, like the interesting and unusual. This is for you!


----------



## monocotman (May 23, 2022)

Love it. stunning!
looks to be related to tenbrosa.
David


----------



## Carmella.carey (May 23, 2022)

In my heart it will always be one of the short- spiked laelias.
Is that a frog in the leaf joint?
Patrick


----------



## Greenpaph (May 24, 2022)

Beautiful


----------



## tomp (May 24, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> In my heart it will always be one of the short- spiked laelias.
> Is that a frog in the leaf joint?
> Patrick


It is a frog..sort of. It’s a rubber frog that I was using to try to keep a leaf away from a flower.
good eye Patrick!


----------



## orchidmouse (May 24, 2022)

tomp said:


> It is a frog..sort of. It’s a rubber frog that I was using to try to keep a leaf away from a flower.
> good eye Patrick!


A MUST HAVE! Division?


----------



## Carmella.carey (May 24, 2022)

I


orchidmouse said:


> A MUST HAVE! Division?


I never would of guessed.
Patrick


----------



## BrucherT (May 25, 2022)

tomp said:


> It is a frog..sort of. It’s a rubber frog that I was using to try to keep a leaf away from a flower.
> good eye Patrick!


Brilliant!


----------

